# Do you like when girls wear make-up?



## L'Enfant Terrible

john.thomas said:


> wtf? What does that have to do with makeup? I'd wear makeup if it wouldn't make people be mean to me, but that's not possible because I'm a guy.


Ok. First of all don't take everything so personally. What I meant was that women have always been suppressed by male domination. Even with today's standards we still live in a misogynistic society and pretty much all we have that is still exclusively ours is giving birth and ... makeup.


----------



## laura palmer

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Ok. First of all don't take everything so personally. What I meant was that women have always been suppressed by male domination. Even with today's standards we still live in a misogynistic society and pretty much all we have that is still exclusively ours is giving birth and ... makeup.


yeah, as much as i want to say i wish men were able to wear makeup without being criticized, tbh i like how its kind of "for women" the same way i liked ballet and dance classes because there were never any boys in those classes.


----------



## bubblePOP

I voted yes because I have to say, I really like a lot of make-up that women wear. When it accentuates their eyes, their lips, their cheeks, their over-all gorgeous skin, it pleases me. Plus, I know that a lot of women wear make-up because they know they look good with it on, and helps boost their confidence, and that also makes me happy. But, if a woman doesn't like to wear make-up (like me) then that's fine, too! 

In fact, I get really jealous that I can't wear make-up (I have a very interesting skin combo of oily and dry skin with probably rosacea but no dermatologist thinks I have it) which is why I love seeing it on other women. To know that for some people, it actually does its job. xD


----------



## Wonszu

I'm not attracted to females so don't take my words seriously. 


I don't mind if girls wear moderate make up just to make themselves feel better about the way they look. I really don't like what I call "a wallpaper" where skin is hidden under a millimetres of make up. And I have absolutely nothing against women to not wear make ups whatever they are born with natural beauty or not. 

I was born with rather unappealing look (I was called a boy few times by strangers... meh) and I have rather bad skin condition but I really don't feel like wearing a make up. I actually never did a make up to myself. I just never cared. And that was mine choice, not a choice of other people or to pretend I'm a bigger person. I had enough friends to see the whole spectrum of make ups and I found out I don't really care about them. Hell, one friend of mine look so different when she was without a make up that I didn't recognised her for the first time but really, she looked pretty with AND without make up. Different, but pretty. 

The only make up that is bothering me is the one I called "a wallpaper" but really it's just mine preference and I've never had an urge to shun someone because of it. Not my circus, not my monkeys.


----------



## Agelastos

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Ok. First of all don't take everything so personally. What I meant was that women have always been suppressed by male domination. Even with today's standards we still live in a misogynistic society and pretty much all we have that is still exclusively ours is giving birth and ... makeup.


And the latter has only been exclusively yours for about 200 years. Just like lace and high heels.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Agelastos said:


> And the latter has only been exclusively yours for about 200 years. Just like lace and high heels.


Quite so. Although that shouldn't change the current situation. Not that I have anything against guys wearing makeup. But that particular response has bugged me because it specifically said that the user would be more accepting of girls wearing makeup if it were also socially accepted for guys to do so too, which is basically equivalent to (a feeble example , I know) " I don't like men wearing pants unless women can wear them too" - it becomes a matter of morality, where as the answer could have been quite simply " I like/don't like women that wear makeup but I think guys should be able to wear it to without being shunned". I'm making a big deal out of nothing so forgive me for that.


----------



## DarthSkywalker

Yes but I hate when they wear magical pushup bras that trick you into thinking they have big breasts, such a huge disappointment when you see them naked.


----------



## decretum

If it makes her feel confident, I'm all for it.


----------



## 11th

laura palmer said:


> its still her real face. did she rip her face off and put a new one on? did she dig a grave and take a fake from a dead body? its god damn eye shadow. unless your a baby with no sence of permanence... Like something must be a wee bit funny with you if cant handle women wearing makeup. Odds are ~no makeup~ is still a lot of makeup. Odds are, you have no idea how makeup functions.
> that being said, you can pry my black eyeliner out of my cold, dead hands.
> Women dont exist to please you.
> check out this video, it puts my words into words better


This, this, this, a hundred times this.


----------



## JTHearts

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Ok. First of all don't take everything so personally. What I meant was that women have always been suppressed by male domination. Even with today's standards we still live in a misogynistic society and pretty much all we have that is still exclusively ours is giving birth and ... makeup.


Well I feel oppressed because I can't wear make up, have everything I own be pink, or be a dancer without being called gay.


----------



## stiletto

I'm a female NTJ, and prefer women with little to no make-up. 

My husband is an SFP and prefer women with no make-up.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Definitely not !! It hides a woman's natural beauty. For those who like make up, I have posted the following:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I mean...I don't like to see anyone wear makeup for the Hell of it. I don't like makeup - I like how it can make most if not all girls look. But if I saw a girl and was like "I don't think you can get more beautiful," xD regardless of her type, then...yeah. = /


----------



## Clyme

INTJ here.

So, I personally prefer when girls don't wear makeup. I prefer seeing them as they actually are. Now, I don't mind things like eye makeup or other such products, as I think that's a form of self-expression and similar to when one dresses in clothes that they like. The only thing that tends to bother me is facial powders and other such products used to cover the face and hide features.

All this said, I understand why many girls wear makeup, and I don't blame them at all. There is such a ridiculous and perverse standard that exists within our society where girls have to fit a very specific image. If they don't, they're frowned upon and in many circles even ridiculed by peers (especially in highschool settings). Minor blemishes, acne, scarring, or any other normal part of the human body is seen as filth, and so without makeup, you're just opening yourself up to a lot of discomfort and the condescension from other people. It's not just makeup though. You're expected to fit a certain body-image too. So, whereas I prefer a girl without makeup, I really don't blame any that do.

I salute any girls that manage under the ridiculous and disgusting standards that society has placed forth. You don't deserve that. Nobody does.


----------



## laura palmer

john.thomas said:


> Well I feel oppressed because I can't wear make up, have everything I own be pink, or be a dancer without being called gay.


and who's fault is that? the patriarchys.


----------



## Rafiki

@_laura palmer_

i think youre trying too hard to create an opportunity for your vehement hyper-feminism
to me, youre being a little more obvious than helps me sympathize (which maybe isn't your intention)
it sounds like you hope to be speaking for a bunch of people, and you have gathered support, but i think we should look into the intention of your words

if not, fine,
but it's a little weak to use your "patriarchy"-stockholmsyndrome as 
a podium argument for how those of us who prefer a wommann without makeup

i think youre making sweeping generalizations too quickly!

take responsibility for your opinions, champ


----------



## Golden Rose

I feel like most people have no clue about how "natural" natural make up is.
They look at someone like this:










and think she's so freshfaced when I could tell you how much make up she's wearing and even the combos lmao. People assume that make-up = dramatic stripper look but that's hardly true and even if it was, it doesn't make you any better than them.

I don't even care all that much about make-up, I just hate how everything has to lead to holier-than-thou assumptions. Feminism isn't about wearing or not wearing make-up, it's being able to choose to do either because your body = your choices.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

john.thomas said:


> Well I feel oppressed because I can't wear make up, have everything I own be pink, or be a dancer without being called gay.


If I were you I'd do whatever the hell I wanted to regardless of what others will think of me. Pink was initially a male color anyway. After the World War II the colors reversed - pink for girls and blue for boys. Nobody knows exactly why but Hitler had something to do with it since he marked homosexuals with pink triangles.


----------



## SkyRunner

I voted "no" because I prefer little make-up or none. The thing is I wish there was a "doesn't matter" option. Like it really depends on what the person is comfortable with. I do not want to pressure people to wear make up or not. It's the personality that is going to make the lasting impact.


----------



## Agelastos

laura palmer said:


> and who's fault is that? the patriarchys.


Heteronormativity is enforced by both men _and_ women. You can't blame it all on us.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

mony said:


> Lol natural make up... How do girls not find this as an insult? Let me just artificially manipulate my alien/robot face to make me look more of a natural human? I'm sorry, but every time I see those commercials about natural makeup, I feel like they are insulting women by telling them that they can give the "natural look" with makeup... because we certainly don't look natural without it... :dry:


*Exactly !!*


----------



## pernoctator

pancaketreehouse said:


> @laura palmer
> U mad bro?
> I think you're trying too hard to pick a fight bra





laura palmer said:


> isnt that the whole point of creating a forum on the internet


 @laura palmer But your rant seems misplaced. You say "women don't exist to please you"... well, yeah, but also, men's preferences don't exist to validate your decisions. The world is big enough for both men who dislike seeing makeup and women who like wearing it to coexist.

Also, this:



EDLC said:


> I don't get the point in denying that some women wear makeup to attract people.


disclaimer: I didn't watch your video yet


----------



## pernoctator

laura palmer said:


> some of you are saying you like natural beauty, but im guessing you only like certain aspects of natural beauty.


Naturally.


----------



## Mammon

Emos and goths should IMO, for the sake of having the black clothes with pale skin contrast. So eye catching and attractive.

The rest, hmm, some eye shadow is nice.


----------



## Kyro

When girls wear makeup, it's not just overly done eyeshadow with too much contouring and heavy eyeliner. That can be a style, though.

Makeup can be a little bit of foundation, and maybe some lip-gloss. It makes the girl feel brighter for herself. 

If the girl doesn't like makeup and would rather go natural, she's cool too.


Don't generalize all girls and put them into a category. (e.g. If girls wear makeup, they are fake and disgusting. If they don't, they are beautiful and natural.)


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I can't vote. It depends on who's wearing it, perhaps.


----------



## Max

I hate it when anyone wears heavy make-up in everyday situations. It looks dumb. Unless it's for theater or acting.


----------



## 11th

Wontlookdown said:


> I hate it when anyone wears heavy make-up in everyday situations. It looks dumb. Unless it's for theater or acting.


But that's about being appropriate. You'd probably find a man wearing a suit for jogging also dumb.


----------



## Max

11th said:


> But that's about being appropriate. You'd probably find a man wearing a suit for jogging also dumb.


Pft, anyone jogging for exercise is dumb in the first place  Why not go cycling, at least it doesn't wreck your feet.


----------



## Agelastos

11th said:


> But that's about being appropriate. You'd probably find a man wearing a suit for jogging also dumb.


Not if it's a tracksuit suit. :tongue:


----------



## Max

Agelastos said:


> Not if it's a tracksuit suit. :tongue:


Are they for real? *Laughs hard*


----------



## Agelastos

Wontlookdown said:


> Are they for real? *Laughs hard*


Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Max

Agelastos said:


> Unfortunately, yes.


Sorry, I can't help but laugh. What moron would buy that?


----------



## Agelastos

Wontlookdown said:


> Sorry, I can't help but laugh. What moron would buy that?


Sporty mods?


----------



## Max

Agelastos said:


> Sporty mods?


Hm, again though, I don't even think Drake would wear that.


----------



## Agelastos

Wontlookdown said:


> Hm, again though, I don't even think Drake would wear that.


Who?

I bet Barney Stinson would.


----------



## Max

Agelastos said:


> Who?
> 
> I bet Barney Stinson would.


Oh yes, Barney! He has a thing for Armani


----------



## pernoctator

laura palmer said:


> check out this video, it puts my words into words better


Alright, watched it. She spent a grand total of 20 seconds talking about using makeup as a hobby, and the rest of this 5:25 video focused on handling insecurity about looks (although, to be fair, the video would only be about half as long if you removed all the "fuck"s and "goddamn"s, but still). And it's certainly about impression on others, not self, as we can clearly see from these quotes:

_"You know what I do? I hate my big boobs, *people stare at them*, so whenever I'm wearing a low-cut shirt, I wear a scarf."_
_"I don't have to wear makeup, I've been in youtube videos where I know *thirty thousand people are going to see my bare face* ... it's not a necessity for me, but for some people out there, it is a necessity."_

So I don't really see how you think she's supporting your "it's not about being attractive to others" angle. That is exactly the insecurity she's talking about. But she doesn't seem to understand that having people in your life who genuinely appreciate the dressed-down version of your looks is another valid way of addressing that same insecurity. It's one thing to say it's not enough and you still need your makeup to feel good, but to respond to these people with hostility, the way she and you do, is unfair and counterproductive.




laura palmer said:


> telling a girl, or anyone to not wear makeup, is dumb, as you wouldnt tell a guy to stop cutting his hair, or useing pro active to be ~happy w ur natual self~~~
> View attachment 185090
> 
> this photo helps though


1. Hair cutting is usually driven by style and practicality, not insecurity.

2. Acne is much more universally viewed as a problem (as it should be, since it's a symptom of an actual medical issue, unlike most natural imperfections). Unlike acne, it's a very common phenomenon that people genuinely prefer seeing those other imperfections instead of makeup.

3a. The fact that some people are unable to tell that "natural makeup" is makeup doesn't invalidate their opinion that you look better without "non-natural" makeup.

3b. This isn't my experience. For example, the photo that @Hotaru posted does not look "natural" to me at all, and I don't think anyone else I know would be fooled either. Do you think it's possible that the marketing behind these "natural" products has distorted your perception of how others actually see you?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ok boys and girls let's do a test - my avatar au natural or make up? 
This should clear whether men knows the difference between no makeup or makeup


----------



## Agelastos

ai.tran.75 said:


> Ok boys and girls let's do a test - my avatar au natural or make up?
> This should clear whether men knows the difference between no makeup or makeup


Trick question. Your face is splashed with bleach.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Agelastos said:


> Trick question. Your face is splashed with bleach.


How did you know ??? Jk I'll give you an answer after a few more replies - I'm quite curious in how good you guys are with detecting makeup or no makeup


----------



## pernoctator

ai.tran.75 said:


> Ok boys and girls let's do a test - my avatar au natural or make up?
> This should clear whether men knows the difference between no makeup or makeup


The eyes are quite obviously made-up; photo isn't high quality enough to tell the rest.


----------



## ai.tran.75

pernoctator said:


> The eyes are quite obviously made-up; photo isn't high quality enough to tell the rest.


Obviously made up ? Sigh no the only thing I'm wearing is Chapstick in that picture


----------



## mysterie

for me the answer is a bit more grey than yes or no

i am not a fan of girls wearing makeup every day, if its something minor like a little bit of eyeliner or something idm

i think wearing it every day, takes away the specialness of it, its no longer wow

on special occasions i think it looks really pretty

i just prefer when people strive to achieve aesthetic beauty through healthy eating/exercise rather than looking like a doll with makeup


----------



## pernoctator

ai.tran.75 said:


> Obviously made up ? Sigh no the only thing I'm wearing is Chapstick in that picture


You have a good example of a misleading photo then, but I'd be more interested to see the opposite effect (makeup that looks like no-makeup).


----------



## Rafiki

ai.tran.75 said:


> Obviously made up ? Sigh no the only thing I'm wearing is Chapstick in that picture


maybe he thought u meant ur posting photo, not ur profile?


----------



## ai.tran.75

pancaketreehouse said:


> maybe he thought u meant ur posting photo, not ur profile?


Both photos have no makeup  he says this photo was too blurry so I suggested the profile picture


----------



## mysterie

not misleading, she's just smokin' hot


----------



## owlhead

I believe makeup is just an accessory and I like it but with limitations, just like everything else from clothing to hairstyling. On a regular basis I wear very little makeup (some eyeliner and a little under-eye cream for the dark circles), so that I can wear more makeup on bigger occasions. In my very own opinion, I feel like wearing tons of makeup casually and everyday is like wearing a gown to the grocery store. But again, that's just me.


----------



## dulcinea

I put yes, because I like to wear makeup from time to time. I usually just wear a tinted moisturizer to protect my skin from sun damage; I save more "makeupy" makeup for special occasions. I'm not big on wearing it every day. I usually put coconut oil on my lips, when I remember. It keeps them plump. I'm also working on keeping up my skin, so that I don't need makeup to make it look smooth or whatever, because I think bare skin is more attractive than anything that makeup can do. 

The one article of make up I like, is eyeliner. I find it's more of a means of expressing my individuality than trying to make myself look attractive to the opposite gender kinda thing. I find eyeliner makes me look more dramatic.


----------



## Arya

ai.tran.75 said:


> Both photos have no makeup  he says this photo was too blurry so I suggested the profile picture


It's more obvious in real life than in photos.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Arya said:


> It's more obvious in real life than in photos.


I agree


----------



## somnuvore

I think make-up is a form of dishonesty. I think it's even worse if she and I are dating: "I already like you; who are you trying to impress?" I'm sure that drives a lot of women crazy, though--the bad kind of crazy, that is.

I think it's a cause for avoidance: to me it says, "I can't attract people with my personality so here's a slightly improved version of my face." Or perhaps it's considered an enhancement on top of personality by its user; tbh, I couldn't care less about make-up, couldn't care less about appearance, whether her breasts are gigantic or flat, whether she's tiny or big, doesn't matter: in the long-term, the only thing that matters, from beginning to end, is how well the couples' minds mesh together. As I see it, make-up is just an artifact, among many, in relation to a high divorce rate (esp. important to understand if you're an American male; if you don't yet know how the family court system works here, I recommend jumping on that.)

I think it's fine if she considers it an art, however: I've seen really great uses of make-up in movies, for example, which really turn people into pieces of living art. For the purpose of aesthetic beauty alone, I accept it. For the purposes of attracting a mate, I really think it's trapped in the realm of Fe and I want nothing to do with that.


----------



## Euclid

Putting on makeup is not dishonesty, even though it may be deception.


----------



## Lilsnowy

Believe me, I am doing _everyone_ a favor when I cover my under-eye circles. Who wants to look tired and cause other people concern? 

Other than that, I like emphasizing the green in my eyes by wearing a light lavender eye shadow. That pleases *me*. But if my husband says, "Wow, your eyes are really green today," all the better.


----------



## shycoyote

It depends. I don't like it when it's too much or when it looks too "fake", I don't like it when it's obvious that they're trying to hide something or to impress someone, but on some people it just looks really good. The problems is when they become addicted to it and can't even go out without it: at that point they start putting on more and more eyeshadow and foundation every day, and when they realize the situation is out of control, they've already spent half of their lives looking like pandas.


----------



## 11th

Agelastos said:


> Not if it's a tracksuit suit. :tongue:


I was amazingly defeated now xD


----------



## badwolf

I can't vote simply yes or no. It's completely situational.


----------



## SiennaO

SleepIsForTheWeak said:


> Quoting because the video made me chuckle, and I agree.
> 
> 
> Also, long post incoming, because if I have a thing to say I have a tendency to say the full of it and nothing less, which is a curse.
> 
> 
> I am not sexually/romantically attracted to females, but I do like them wearing makeup.
> 
> I also like them without makeup!
> 
> However, I would like to offer some insight into the slightly complicated world that it can often be mired in:
> 
> 
> I was not blessed with great skin. I started out alright, but when I hit 14, I became extremely anorexic for three years which kind of delayed a massive flood of hormones, and by the time I was 17, I was seeing a dermatologist once a week and had tried Proactive, Clean and Clear (hint: don't use either of these. They kill ALL of the bacteria on your face, including the good stuff, which makes your acne come back ten times worse when you think it's working), at least five different kinds of doctor-prescribed medications (topical medicines, pills, etc.), and they almost considered putting me on Accutane.
> 
> It lessened over time, particularly once I found out I was allergic to almost everything I was eating. As soon as I cut all of my allergen foods out of my diet, my skin cleared up in a week, and I only ever have a problem when I eat something that I don't realize contains gluten, dairy, or eggs.
> 
> I eventually had laser treatment to lighten the scars. I CAN go without makeup and people don't really notice, but after years of insecurities and people staring awkwardly, countless doctor's visits, feeling terrible, looking terrible - I'd rather not.
> 
> 
> It takes some practice to learn how to apply it in a way that DOESN'T look like you're wearing any, though. However, I receive _real actual compliments_ on my skin by _real actual people _that can't see that I'm wearing any ("oh, your skin tone is so even, you should model!" "I wish I had natural wonderful skin like that!"), and they always look surprised when I tell them.
> 
> I dated four men who all initially said they 'hated it when girls wore makeup', vehemently protested against its usage saying they can't stand the look of it, ugh girls with makeup are so stupid, etc., etc., and when I informed them that _I was wearing some right now _they were all surprised, and eventually came around to the idea that 'makeup' is not a general definition for caked-on bimbos with raccoon eyes.
> For me, the purpose of makeup is to make it look like you aren't wearing any, or to at least dress your face up in a pleasing way.
> 
> 
> Also, as a natural blonde, I have blonde eyelashes.
> If I do not apply mascara, my eyelashes, for all intents and purposes, do not exist, and people constantly ask me if I'm "feeling tired" when I don't wear it.
> I like having visible eyelashes.
> I think they're great.
> 
> 
> TL;DR it just makes me feel better. Why do people wear nice clothes when they go out? It makes them feel better. Why do people brush their hair in the mornings when they get out of bed? It looks better, and it makes them feel better.
> Why do people do _anything_? Usually, it makes them feel better.
> Looking particularly nice makes me feel better, and it gives me that extra shimmy-shimmy in my walk. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but this one sits a bit closer to home. I'm all for women who don't wear makeup - you girls rock it, and I've definitely seen some natural beauties - but if you know how to wear it and you like it, huzzah for you, too.
> 
> 
> P.S. "Confidence is the most attractive thing on a woman" yes well _I happen to be most confident when I'm wearing mascara on my invisible eyelashes leave me alone_


Oh my Gosh this is me! That's the only reason I wear it. After so many dermatology appointments, a gal can really los eher confidence, and if wearing makeup means being able to walk with my head held high and my hair not artfully arranged to cover at least 50% of my face then so be it.


----------



## tanstaafl28

pancaketreehouse said:


> Anyone's opinion is welcome but this is primarily for people who are romantically or sexually attracted to females.
> Do you like when girls wear makeup ? I ask because for me it feels like a fakely social convention and I find it hard to be comfortable with someone I'm meeting if she's wearing makeup, say out at a bar or on a date. I typically meet my girlfriend-material girls outside of places where donning makeup is a typical thing. Not saying all girls who wear makeup or fake, be sensible, I just prefer seeing a girls real face.
> 
> For the poll, please select your type and response, and if you wouldn't mind, add a little supplementary explaneehoo
> 
> Butt sex and kisses
> 
> pancake


I don't mind a little bit here and there, if it makes a woman feel more beautiful/confident in herself. 

However, if it takes more than a washcloth and some hot water to get it off (like, say a chisel or a jackhammer) I'm against it.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

I think the amount of makeup on my face is purely based on amount of effort I feel I would need to reach a destination. If I'm going to have to convince people that I know what I am talking about because my perfection is based off of actual adequate references, then makeup would be a sort of bibliography to the occasion. It's preparation of approval from others, dependent upon the individual audience, yet to each his or her own. It's also dependent upon my feeling of confidence in a subject. If a newborn to the particular setting or experience, or if I am feeling lost about everything, then I will most likely be wearing minimal anything on my face, which shows a humble attitude towards others. On the other hand if I begin applying eye-opening techniques, then I am familiar to the point of the occasion, and will probably just want the day to be over with already. All makeup, piercings, tattoos, and any other forms of symbolic applications to the body exhibit tribal standing in a culture; one's place in society.


----------



## Rhysespieces

I don't really care for make up all that much. I like it when a person wears the skin as it's supposed to be. Though people have their reasons for wearing make-up, I understand that.


----------



## cremefraiche

I like makeup. We should all be careful not to cake it on but I love doing my eye makeup.

My SO always says "You don't need makeup" and I laugh because it just sounds like a line from a romantic comedy. No man is gonna say, "Babe, you should wear some makeup," because they know we'd get all butthurt half the time.

With that, I find that "no makeup" with most men I know is, in reality, me with some foundation, mascara and bronzer.

There are some girls who can rock no makeup but you almost have to take the same amount of time daily to keep that up as you would putting on makeup in the first place!

Anyway, from the men I know, the kinds of girls they jack off to do not go without makeup, so as nice as the phrase is I don't really take it into much consideration. Regardless I don't really care what they think. I find it fun to shop for makeup and put it on so I buy it for myself. Sometimes I'll wear it just to sit around by myself at home.


----------



## ai.tran.75

cremefraiche said:


> .
> 
> There are some girls who can rock no makeup but you almost have to take the same amount of time daily to keep that up as you would putting on makeup in the first place!
> 
> .


I disagree - I think most girls who don't wear makeup - care less about their appearances - not all but most. Just from observation . However make up does make one looks better if they know how to apply it on correctly


----------



## JosephtheSinger

laura palmer said:


> fun fact: women dont wear makeup to please men. we dont care if you find us attractive; with or without it


You should, miss feminist. LOL


----------



## JosephtheSinger

pancaketreehouse said:


> Butt sex and kisses


What? What is this supposed to be funny, you crude douchebag?

The funny part is I will probably be the one that gets reprimanded for calling you a douchebag, and not you for typing something so disgusting and inappropriate.

What is the world coming to? Shaking my head.


----------



## Bazinga187

I like make-up on other people. I just don't like wearing it myself. It makes me feel self-conscious.


----------



## cremefraiche

ai.tran.75 said:


> I disagree - I think most girls who don't wear makeup - care less about their appearances - not all but most. Just from observation . However make up does make one looks better if they know how to apply it on correctly


Ah, good point!


----------



## StaceofBass

It's her face, but some women have a habit of wearing too much. If she looks like a different person when she wears it...that's how I gauge if it's too much or not. 

Me personally? I tend to go very light with it, if I wear it at all. It's usually just a lip gloss and mascara for me...unless I'm really in a mood or going somewhere special. I tend to feel I look better without it though...and eyeliner? How the fuck do you put that stuff on?

Make up is pretty sexy on men too. Guys, feel free to wear it anytime. <3 :blushed:


----------



## Rafiki

JosephtheSinger said:


> What? What is this supposed to be funny, you crude douchebag?
> 
> The funny part is I will probably be the one that gets reprimanded for calling you a douchebag, and not you for typing something so disgusting and inappropriate.
> 
> What is the world coming to? Shaking my head.


Thank you, Joseph. We need warriors like you.


----------



## pernoctator

JosephtheSinger said:


> LOL





JosephtheSinger said:


> Shaking my head.


----------



## Agelastos

StaceofBass said:


> Make up is pretty sexy on men too. Guys, feel free to wear it anytime. <3 :blushed:


No. No, it's not. I don't care if it's subjective/a matter of opinion, you're wrong. Now, off to the naughty chair with you!


----------



## StaceofBass

Agelastos said:


> No. No, it's not. I don't care if it's subjective/a matter of opinion, you're wrong. Now, off to the naughty chair with you!


You can't just say I'm wrong without giving a reason. Why am I wrong? Why should men not be allowed to wear make-up? It's their face too.


----------



## Animal

I rarely wear makeup at all. I wear eye makeup and lipstick on stage and in photo shoots or sometimes for fun, but I still don't wear foundation. I was in professional theater as a tween and they put foundation on me ONCE and I never wanted it again - it made my skin break out. If I had to cover up a zit on stage with a spot of makeup I would, but damned if I will cake that crap over my whole face. Consequently I am 33 and have perfect milky skin which people comment on all the time. I wear hypoallergenic sunscreen, hats when it's very sunny, and don't cake makeup on my skin to clog my pores. I wash with soap every morning and evening.. hot water to open the pores, then soap, then cold to close the pores. I also have a very good diet and don't drink and smoke. I am not "blessed" or drop dead gorgeous by some objective standard. I just don't like to make things worse for myself long term.

That being said, I love wearing wild eye makeup and lipstick. This is fun and enhancing; it's art. It's not covering my pores, clogging me up etc. Makeup as an art form is fun and artistic but makeup as a "covering" makes me cringe.

This is just for ME though. I look at other women wearing makeup or no makeup and it is irrelevant. Some are beautiful both ways. I can appreciate a fabulous makeup job, and I can swoon over how much better someone looks after a great makeup artist touches them up. Nevertheless, even in my own video shoots I don't wear foundation. I'm very particular about how I treat my skin and it has paid off. It just feels weird to me. But I have no moral or aesthetic objection to it in other people. Just don't make me do it, and we're good.


Men tend to like me, chase me, etc, despite that I don't wear heels or makeup. Sometimes they like me more than very beautiful, made up women.
It might be because I have a brain, though. Although I receive a lot of "it's so awesome that youre natural" comments - and I am ACTUALLY natural, not 'some makeup' natural.
However men also seem to like when I put makeup on. I've had a boyfriend actually tell me I'm a 7/10 but with my makeup and sexy outfit I'm a 9/10. I was pissed off as that was a very rude thing to say but.. it kind of makes the point about being more attractive with makeup, despite being told that it's awesome that I look good without it/ don't bother with it/ etc. On the other hand, I post selfies on facebook with absolutely no makeup and receive up to 80 "likes" and tons of comments from men about how beautiful they are, whereas I actually receive less of those comments in my glamour shots.


----------



## VertigoH

"I don't like when girls wear makeup because I want to see the real person underneath" because apparently wearing makeup ends up being like this:


----------



## an absurd man

Nope


----------



## pernoctator

VertigoH said:


> "I don't like when girls wear makeup because I want to see the real person underneath" because apparently wearing makeup ends up being like this:


I think it's a bit more like this:


----------



## Agelastos

StaceofBass said:


> You can't just say I'm wrong without giving a reason. Why am I wrong? Why should men not be allowed to wear make-up? It's their face too.


Because I say so, missy. Why are you not in the naughty chair?


----------



## MNiS

VertigoH said:


> "I don't like when girls wear makeup because I want to see the real person underneath" because apparently wearing makeup ends up being like this:


Oddly enough, that's how some women look without makeup when you've seen them with it on. :shocked:

So I prefer women who wear little to no makeup and not for attracting a mate by making themselves look better than they really are.


----------



## starwars

Im a young girl who came from a family(dad and brothers) who do not like makeup. I dont like it for 2 reasons 1. I sometimes get a bit jealous cuz my dad is pretty against makeup and young girls 2. when they cake it on, they look fake


----------



## Rafiki

@isingthebodyelectric @ai.tran.75

I'm pretty sure we're not dealing with exactitudes here


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

ai.tran.75 said:


> 99% ?thats untrue -though I admit I do see women wearing makeup more than not. But i also know many who don't wear makeup - at all - I'm pretty sure I'm not within the 1 %


okay that was an extreme % from nowhere but i'd say most women wear make up. it does amazing things lol


----------



## pernoctator

isingthebodyelectric said:


> 99% of women you see around at least have some foundation on, most likely.


Oh, we're playing the "you just THINK you like natural" game again, are we?  Look, foundation and "natural makeup" aren't as much of a secret as you think. Besides, @GundamChao didn't say he _only_ liked all-natural, he said "as bare as possible", i.e. the barer the better, i.e. foundation is acceptable. He also said it was "very rare".




GundamChao said:


> what an absolute load of shit. girls wear make up cause..i dunno, they like to wear it, it enhances their features or they feel more confident with it on.


...So how is it a load of shit? The fact that there are multiple reasons for wearing it was _literally_ the point @Chris Merola was making. He said there are good and bad reasons, and if -- _*IF*_ -- the reason is bad, he isn't attracted to it.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

pernoctator said:


> Oh, we're playing the "you just THINK you like natural" game again, are we?  Look, foundation and "natural makeup" aren't as much of a secret as you think. Besides, @_GundamChao_ didn't say he _only_ liked all-natural, he said "as bare as possible", i.e. the barer the better, i.e. foundation is acceptable. He also said it was "very rare".
> 
> 
> 
> ...So how is it a load of shit? The fact that there are multiple reasons for wearing it was _literally_ the point @_Chris Merola_ was making. He said there are good and bad reasons, and if -- _*IF*_ -- the reason is bad, he isn't attracted to it.


lol @ 'foundation is acceptable'. i dont think people are living by your rules and standards bro.


----------



## pernoctator

isingthebodyelectric said:


> lol @ 'foundation is acceptable'. i dont think people are living by your rules and standards bro.


I didn't think I had to spell it out, but:

acceptable _in satisfying @GundamChao's preferences_

not:

acceptable _to live within society under @pernoctator's dictatorial regime_.

Gosh.


----------



## Eckis

If it makes her more confident, I don't see a problem with it. It isn't up to me to tell her whether she should or should not wear it.

It can be attractive if not overdone, though.


----------



## Chris Merola

isingthebodyelectric said:


> what an absolute load of shit. girls wear make up cause..i dunno, they like to wear it, it enhances their features or they feel more confident with it on. doesnt make anyone more fake - is wearing nail polish being 'fake' also because it's not 'natural'? please.


There's no need to be nasty and call my opinion "shit". This is a poll, you can't demean the thoughts and comments of others, its counter productive and hurtful. I come on here because its an environment of growth and open discussion; its supposed to be a haven for positive back and forth between people of different personalities. Please don't ruin that.

Also, you cannot generalize why a woman wears makeup, that's ignorant. All I did was express how makeup means many things to many different people, and that if I knew a woman wore makeup for herself I would find it attractive, and if I knew a woman wore it for attention or romantic interest then I wouldn't. Then I elaborated on how I feel I have a pretty good sense for if a girl is wearing makeup for what reason based on her behavior and how much she puts on and how frequently and such. I also said I could never be 100% certain. 

I will agree that makeup alone is no indication of fakeness - I had a very sincere (to a hurtful degree sometimes) INFP ex who wears exorbitant amounts of makeup, but I know very flaky, insincere girls who dont wear much at all. I'm just saying that sometimes I can get an indication from it.


----------



## GundamChao

pernoctator said:


> Oh, we're playing the "you just THINK you like natural" game again, are we?  Look, foundation and "natural makeup" aren't as much of a secret as you think. Besides, @GundamChao didn't say he _only_ liked all-natural, he said "as bare as possible", i.e. the barer the better, i.e. foundation is acceptable. He also said it was "very rare".


Um... I don't really get what's going on here, but I was accidentally listed as the poster to one of the messages you quoted. I did not say: "what an absolute load of shit. girls wear make up cause..i dunno, they like to wear it, it enhances their features or they feel more confident with it on."

It was isingthebodyelectric who posted this, in a response to me (which was presumably a response to Chris Merola). Also, DISCLAIMER: I have absolutely nothing against makeup, or the application thereof. I'm just stating my preferences, but I'm predominantly gay anyway, so I don't really pay attention to makeup and all its variations. I meant no offense!


----------



## rosy

I think girls(and boys) should be allowed to be themselves and wear what they find comfortable personally


----------



## jamaix

My husband likes it when I take the time to put on a little bit of natural looking make up. Although, he loves me whether I do or don't put it on. He really doesn't say much about it though. I've just noticed that I get more compliments about my appearance when I do put it on. Positive reinforcement I guess you could say.


----------



## B00Bz

I don't care, but I dislike it when it's excessive. I will say I wear it but only a little and its purpose is to make me look my age.


----------



## tresemme

Porn Stars Before and After Their Makeup Makeover (93 pics) - Izismile.com


----------



## Northcrest

I think some is alright but if i had to choose, rather it be none over alot.


----------



## KateMarie999

I only wear makeup on special occasions because I'm not good at putting it on and I don't know what I'm doing. I kind of wish I knew someone who could help me with that, actually. But I have a friend who has really bad skin so she wears makeup every day. She doesn't use it excessively at all. Her philosophy on that is that women who wear makeup should wear enough to accentuate the good features without going overboard. I'm inclined to agree with her. When I do wear makeup and it's applied right, I don't look that different but my skin looks clearer and it draws attention to my eyes, which are a good feature for me. It's up to the woman but I don't think much makeup is necessary to bring out all the best features.


----------



## Sunn

No. A girl's sexy without makeup always and forever.


----------



## Rafiki

@tresemme

nice pic


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I didn't vote because I'm an unknown type & I'm mostly indifferent as to whether a woman wears makeup. 
A light application of makeup can compliment a gals features & give her a boost in confidence in public. 

IMHO this application of makeup is very attractive










whereas this example of heavy makeup application is a turnoff for me.


----------



## Rafiki

poor babies
thanks everybody for the inputs


----------



## midnight cookies

I like it when girls wear light makeup. Dislike it when they wear too much, unless it's a special occasion.


----------



## LivePastTheEnd

"Women don't wear makeup to impress/please/attract anyone/men."

Was that the question being asked? Nope.
Did the questions or answers imply that? Nope.
Is it relevant to the discussion of said questions or answers? Nope.
Do most people/men think that they do? Nope.
Does anyone actually care? Nope.
Has that line been said to death? Yep.

Edit:
Also, while we are on the subject of the implied patriarchy.
Why can't I, as a guy, wear makeup?


----------



## Chris Merola

I'd just like to note how close this vote is, its about 51% for no makeup being preferred to about 49% preferring makeup. Every vote counts! Not that there is a winner or there is supposed to be one, I guess I'm just trying to make things more exciting poll wise lol


----------



## nuut

NTP voted yes. I think it can look nice when it's very minimal! But it's also neat when people do really bold makeup... artsy makeup.


----------



## findmyself

*My response*





Foamy rocks and he's spot on!


----------



## Protagoras

Agelastos said:


> NTP. I voted _Yes_, but that's not always the case.
> Depends on the girl, the amount of make-up, what sort of make-up it is, the context, etc., etc.


This answer, only with the 'yes' changed into a 'no'.


----------



## In A Land Far Far Away

If it's natural looking make up then (duh!) of course it makes everyone look better. I wear make up because it's fun to play with the colors and it makes me look twice as good.


----------



## lunai

laura palmer said:


> fun fact: women dont wear makeup to please men.


But..






jk


----------



## EccentricSiren

I love wearing makeup and coming up with artistic ways to do it. If some guy doesn't like that, he's not the one for me.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

laura palmer said:


> you can pry my black eyeliner out of my cold, dead hands.
> *Women dont exist to please you.*


LOL LOL LOL The irony of it  The very same argument is used by people who think that women should _not_ wear make up.

Also, the guy didn't say that make-up should be illegal or there should be one-size-fits-all rule for all women. He just said that he personally prefers women without make-up.


----------



## galactic collision

I'm a woman and I just love wearing makeup. I couldn't care less what other people do or don't put on their faces.


----------



## EMWUZX

NTJ and I voted yes, but not because I aesthetically prefer it.

I have noticed that most women wear make-up because it makes them feel confident/beautiful/happy. Anything that increases confidence/internal sense of joy that isn't hurting anyone is fine by me.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

Yep. Make up makes tons of women look better. That might sound harsh to some, but that's the purpose of it. Some women are really good at using it without being excessive or hiding their natural beauty, but rather building on it to complement their features. People can go on about self-acceptance and that she shouldn't _need_ it, but that's besides the point really. If a girl wants to look better wearing it, that's her choice and anyone who judges her on their preference that she should go without it can get fucked. To each their own.


----------



## Strostkovy

I personally prefer it, but not to the extremes.


----------



## Chichi01134

Why is there no option "it depends on what the girl looks like"?
I mean, I've been in a class when I was in highschool, that was 99% girls. There were so many different people you could look at, and I must say many of the girls who wore make up, looked better without. Yes. I saw girls looking like clowns or completely fake with makeup. And dear mother of the sky did I want to tell them not to do so. I think our society should sponsorize a little less this make up crap and encourage more originality and naturalness for girl's looks.

Seriously. Just girls that HAVE the right skill, fantasy and face to wear make up, should really wear it. Otherwise it makes me want to throw cats at them to claw their faces off...


----------



## aphinion

Is there a button for "I don't care"? I know this is meant to be an objective question, but seriously, who the fuck cares if someone wears make-up? 

"You're pretty natural, but you'd look even better with a little mascara or lipstick..." 
"Oh no!! You're putting something artificial on your face!!"
"Why are you wearing makeup? Don't you have any self esteem??" 
"You don't need make-up to be beautiful!! I bet you'd look amazing without any of that."
"Ugh, people who wear mascara/foundation/eyeliner/face-paint/temporary tattoos/etc. are soooooo fake omfg I can't even believe it!!!1" 

_Really. _As someone who alternates violently between wearing the whole eyeliner/lipstick/eyeshadow shebang and literally no make-up at all, trust me when I say that I don't give a fuck what anyone thinks about what I put on my face. Really. I really don't. 

I know that a lot of people have balanced opinions about women and makeup, but there's this whole trend going on where people seem to think that their opinions about women and makeup are the most important thing ever and it pisses me off. 

You wanna wear makeup? Great. You think makeup is a pain in the ass and you want nothing to do with it? Also great. I just don't understand how we ended up in a situation where everyone is judging people for wearing makeup or not wearing makeup. I mean really, there's no way out of the situation. If you wear makeup, then you're an artificial slut. If you don't wear makeup, then you're a prude and/or not as attractive as you could be. 

And to the men who dislike makeup because they can't wear it: who exactly is stopping you? Actors (yes male actors) wear makeup all the time. Plenty of guys wear eyeliner. If you're worried about being made fun of for being feminine (which is a ridiculous fear but I'm not even going to get started on that) then maybe you should stop and think about who's going to be the one throwing insults. 

To summarize: I don't care.


----------



## Rafiki

Optimist Mind said:


> Yep. Make up makes tons of women look better. That might sound harsh to some, but that's the purpose of it. Some women are really good at using it without being excessive or hiding their natural beauty, but rather building on it to complement their features. People can go on about self-acceptance and that she shouldn't _need_ it, but that's besides the point really. If a girl wants to look better wearing it, that's her choice and anyone who judges her on their preference that she should go without it can get fucked. To each their own.



nice opinion
nice name


----------



## Rafiki

aphinion said:


> Is there a button for "I don't care"? I know this is meant to be an objective question, but seriously, who the fuck cares if someone wears make-up?
> 
> "You're pretty natural, but you'd look even better with a little mascara or lipstick..."
> "Oh no!! You're putting something artificial on your face!!"
> "Why are you wearing makeup? Don't you have any self esteem??"
> "You don't need make-up to be beautiful!! I bet you'd look amazing without any of that."
> "Ugh, people who wear mascara/foundation/eyeliner/face-paint/temporary tattoos/etc. are soooooo fake omfg I can't even believe it!!!1"
> 
> _Really. _As someone who alternates violently between wearing the whole eyeliner/lipstick/eyeshadow shebang and literally no make-up at all, trust me when I say that I don't give a fuck what anyone thinks about what I put on my face. Really. I really don't.
> 
> I know that a lot of people have balanced opinions about women and makeup, but there's this whole trend going on where people seem to think that their opinions about women and makeup are the most important thing ever and it pisses me off.
> 
> You wanna wear makeup? Great. You think makeup is a pain in the ass and you want nothing to do with it? Also great. I just don't understand how we ended up in a situation where everyone is judging people for wearing makeup or not wearing makeup. I mean really, there's no way out of the situation. If you wear makeup, then you're an artificial slut. If you don't wear makeup, then you're a prude and/or not as attractive as you could be.
> 
> And to the men who dislike makeup because they can't wear it: who exactly is stopping you? Actors (yes male actors) wear makeup all the time. Plenty of guys wear eyeliner. If you're worried about being made fun of for being feminine (which is a ridiculous fear but I'm not even going to get started on that) then maybe you should stop and think about who's going to be the one throwing insults.
> 
> To summarize: I don't care.




you don't care if someone wears make-up
but you certainly care about your own opinion 

just as good
thanks for answering =]


----------



## Killionaire

laura palmer said:


> fun fact: women dont wear makeup to please men. we dont care if you find us attractive; with or without it


I think this is total bullshit.


----------



## aphinion

pancaketreehouse said:


> you don't care if someone wears make-up
> but you certainly care about your own opinion
> 
> just as good
> thanks for answering =]


Sorry, I'm not quite sure how to interpret this. What do you mean by "just as good"? (no sarcasm, I literally don't know)


----------



## Rafiki

aphinion said:


> Sorry, I'm not quite sure how to interpret this. What do you mean by "just as good"? (no sarcasm, I literally don't know)



I mean you're vehement apathy is still a worthwhile opinion, and I am glad you contributed it

also, no sarcasm


not really apathy, but your "who cares" attitude is still a contributory one


----------



## Arcane

I find the "natural" no makeup look unattractive. I find it very attractive when a girl takes time to do her makeup and look her best.

I prefer alternative looks, they seem very uncompleted when there is no makeup. 

I wear makeup almost everyday myself, and I'm bisexual.

_Although,_ if someone does not have the skills to apply makeup properly they should not be doing so.


----------



## Ziggurat

laura palmer said:


> fun fact: women dont wear makeup to please men. we dont care if you find us attractive; with or without it


Fun fact: BS

I'm going with INTP-no. I'm attracted to genuineness, vulnerability, and imperfection. Girls who present themselves exactly as they are. That's what tugs at my heartstrings.


----------



## Gentleman

No.


----------



## Laylaw

STP yes.

Make-up is fun.


----------



## BlueBlack

i take a personal stand against it. Make-up, the whole idea is to achieve perfection, or near perfection. i appreciate imperfection in any way, whatsoever, not saying that you arent perfect without make-up, but honestly, id like a girl the way she is, naturally. Its the soul, not the body.


----------



## SilverFalcon

I like:
- No make up
- Light make up, that just brings out natural features (especially eyes)
- Artistic makeup, like cosplay or other special purpose

I do not like:
- Heavy makeup that's neither looking artistic nor naturally


----------



## MNiS

I only like girls who wear light makeup.


----------



## Syed

NFJ yes


----------



## asperger

NO. 
And I do not like the taste too...


----------



## Apolo

STP and no.... I feel like it is a terrible social construct that only benefits the female and hides her true looks. Basically a tool of deceit. 

I don't want to fall asleep next to person A, and wake next to person B, because make up can be used to alter, heavily, one's appearance. 

Examples, and why it scares me, and is also deceitful:


----------



## Mee2

[No message]


----------



## Modal Soul

[No message]


----------



## Modal Soul

i'm all for freedom of speech but for _fuck's _sake do not make yourself out to be a victim


----------



## Apolo

Modal Soul said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love threads like this because they make it infinitely easier for me to pick out the insecure fedora-humping dickwads
> 
> ladies and gentlemen! come hither, for today we are going to deconstruct apolo's post
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by Apolo View Post
> STP and no.... I feel like it is a terrible social construct that only benefits the female and hides her true looks. Basically a tool of deceit.
> "that only benefits the female" - pardon me "sir" but who else is it supposed to benefit? why should anyone care about how a personal decision of theirs benefits you, a total stranger? i wouldn't. what i'm getting from this is that you believe every woman you encounter should do things, not just for her own pleasure, but yours as well.
> 
> what this "man" here is essentially saying is that everything that other people do should benefit him in some way, shape, or form for it to be a valid decision and/or choice on their end
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by Apolo View Post
> I don't want to fall asleep next to person A, and wake next to person B, because make up can be used to alter, heavily, one's appearance.
> you see, it is okay for this "man" to feign genuine interest in this woman - which is a pretty appalling act of deceit if i do say so myself - to get into her pants, but not okay for her to wear make-up on a night out? what he did, he did with the intention of deceiving her; what she did, she did before she even met him. she put on make-up before going out, which would mean she did it before she was even aware of his existence - wouldn't that make his act of deceit more shameful and selfish? where she was baited by his deceit, he walked right into hers, of his own will.
> 
> he was the one who was initially drawn to her, i'm assuming, but even if that weren't the case and she initiated contact with him, was anyone stopping him from turning down sex with her? i'm going to guess no
> 
> but, unfortunately for apolo here, he has poor eyesight. this is evidenced by him not being unable to discern whether the woman he slept with was wearing make-up the night before their sexual endeavor. it's quite sad when you think about it, because if she was wearing so much make-up that she looked like a completely different person the next morning, then you'd think apolo would have noticed the excessive amount of make-up on her face before sticking his dick inside her vagina.
> 
> what you should be most worried about here isn't that the women you are sleeping with are being "deceptive", but that you are so easily deceived by even the most obvious "deceptions". if i were you i would work on the latter before passing such harsh criticism on the women in the former.
> 
> also, you do realise that the celebrities and porn stars you masturbate to also wear make-up, right? are you going to sue them for sexually arousing you under "false pretenses", as you would probably say? are you angry knowing the sexually implicit photos and videos you wank your shaft to most likely contain a lot of make-up, good angles, and photoshop?
> 
> you do know the movies and shows you watch on tv aren't real, yeah?
> 
> the irony in all of this is that apolo is legitimately frightened by ugly women, while simultaneously being frightened by women who wear make-up
> 
> i put sir and man in quotation marks because no real man, or human, would have such a childish hang-up on an issue this small. this is such a small issue that it is a non-issue. you have no respect for women, that is clear to me. you will most likely refute this with another ridiculous post making absolutely zero noteworthy points.
> 
> 
> so we have two options here...
> option 1: we set up a fund to get apolo laser eye surgery, or
> option 2: i trick him into sleeping with me by wearing loads of makeup, only to wash it off the next morning and RUIN HIS LIFE FOREVER
> 
> 
> arguments like this never go anywhere. there are some women out there who experiment with make-up because they are creative and artistic and sincerely enjoy working with it. there are women out there who do it to arouse men, just as there are men out there who dress, act, or speak a certain way to arouse women. some do it because they are bored. some do it because they want to feel good about themselves. some do it because they just feel like it. some may do it to impress other girls. HELL, some might do it to impress their fucking pets, who knows!
> 
> there are men out there who work out to impress women. some of these men use steroids. if they stop working out/stop using steroids and start eating really unhealthy foods, they will eventually become stereotypically unattractive and possibly even overweight. are you going to accuse them of deceiving you, by saying, "well, when i first started dating you, you were lean and healthy, but it is clear to me now that it was nothing more than an deception; you were just covering up the fact that you are a fat, lazy slob!"
> 
> every fucking thing we say and do is an act of deception, you tard. it is just a matter of how you spin it... you live in a world that is built on deceit and lies and trickery and fraud and greed and shame. you would not survive a single day in a world that isn't. you evidently can't handle the truth. very few people can
> 
> 
> i still can't get over this. this guy actually thinks women live to please him. he believes that before a woman is liable to make a decision, she should take into consideration the opinions of strange men she does not know or care for. these are men who, by the way, don't know or care for her either... yet, according to them, she has to care about them? :S an example of this type of man would be apolo, and what a shining example he is!
> 
> the best part is that it's
> 
> just
> 
> as
> 
> funny
> 
> the
> 
> 10th
> 
> time
> 
> as
> 
> it
> 
> 
> was
> 
> the
> 
> first
> 
> time


Wow... Did you really just type all of that... And on top of it all, you completely and utterly missed my point, accused me of all kinds of made up assumptions, and called me an:


> insecure fedora-humping dickwad


, while simultaneously accusing me of watching pron and masterbating to celebrities... 

Next, time, before foaming at the mouth, feel free to ask for clarification on what I said. I... Don't even understand where all of that came from, lol.


----------



## Modal Soul

Apolo said:


> Wow... Did you really just type all of that... And on top of it all, you completely and utterly missed my point, accused me of all kinds of made up assumptions, and called me an: , while simultaneously accusing me of watching pron and masterbating to celebrities...
> 
> Next, time, before foaming at the mouth, feel free to ask for clarification on what I said. I... Don't even understand where all of that came from, lol.


yeah i did

just know that tl;dr you suck

edit: also, "insecure fedora-humping dickwad*s*" was an all-encompassing half-joking statement i made in regards to *all* the people with poor opinions on this thread, but you identifying with it and thinking it was specific to you made me laugh


----------



## leigha

laura palmer said:


> fun fact: women dont wear makeup to please men. we dont care if you find us attractive; with or without it


This, basically.

I personally don't wear it but I don't think there's anything wrong with people that do. Live and let live I guess. If you don't think that someone looks good with it then that's your problem, not theirs. And if you feel "betrayed" or something when you find out that a girl looks different and less attractive to you when she's not wearing makeup and try to turn yourself into some type of victim then you need to stop being an asshole please.


----------



## Morpheus83

I think the interesting (or funny, depending on how you see it) thing is a trend towards 'natural-looking' makeup. IMO, some people who claim they like girls who wear no--or not much--makeup probably aren't aware that some folks spend hours in the bathroom with creams, foundation, etc... that mimic supposedly 'natural' skin tones


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I like it just because I don't like anything that looks realistic.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I wear "heavy makeup" and when I take it off people never go YOU LOOK SO DIFFERENT, they say I look exactly the same (sometimes they may say I look more tired, but that's hardly a huge change). The thing with photos is that they make the person appear flat plus lighting and photoshop touch ups alter what is seen in real life. Its much easier to see the effects of makeup in photos than in real life. Something I saw in the photos above was how the contouring made the girls noses look slimmer and more defined, in real life that would not happen. Or atleast I've never seen it on myself or other girls.

The only makeup products that hide things are high end foundation/concealer. Which can only make your skin appear the same color, and even then its not a miracle worker. If I have a zit in the middle of my forehead, the makeup will only hide the redness but the whopping horn I'm growing will not be diminished. If I have horrible dark circles (hereditary) the concealer will hide the blue, but the bagginess or the slight indentation from my skull will never be concealed. Lip liners can slightly alter lip shape but when it goes beyond a slight alteration its pretty easy to distinguish it.

Makeup can do some wonders but it can only go so far. I may just be blind to seeing the "deceitfulness" because I know how everything works and realize whats happening.

These are just my thoughts and experiences.


----------



## Trademark

I would like to pick my nose on this thread. I read all your posts and I found it silly... not because it is funny. I would like to massacre all of you using my 'Implements of Hell'.


----------



## SilverFalcon

Morpheus83 said:


> I think the interesting (or funny, depending on how you see it) thing is a trend towards 'natural-looking' makeup. IMO, some people who claim they like girls who wear no--or not much--makeup probably aren't aware that some folks spend hours in the bathroom with creams, foundation, etc... that mimic supposedly 'natural' skin tones


No, it's just a simple opinion that this








or this








looks better than








or








or even


----------



## Saizou

NTP chose no. I don't really care either way, if they want to wear it, go ahead. I feel it can detract from the person, especially if overdone.


----------



## Trademark

Beauty (and so-called 'make-up') is indeed deceiving. But tough men (like me) is not easily fall into the rosy bed of seductress.


----------



## Rusting

Eh, I've seen girls that look well without make-up, as well as girls who "could use a little" and those who feel they certainly _need_ it. I've known a few girls who enjoy getting discernibly creative at times with make-up, and I can respect that, as well as find it entertaining when I have to luxury of watching the process (the girls' make-up tools can be frighteningly intimidating in a way, at least to guys). Whenever I realize some girl isn't wearing make-up, it is usually because she made a comment about it, as the fact would hardly cross my mind otherwise. I can't fully respect anyone who feels dependent on a particular drug, accessory, etc. When going out in the midst of public eyes: Sure, I guess if it helps with leaving the impression they feel they need. I suppose I can't say routine make-up girls would bother me unless they are of especially personal interest as friends or whatever, which is almost an empty block in my life for some odd reason *sigh for those who strangely enjoy loneliness yet care for more*. There are too many things that could personally bother any particular individual if he tried to "save" the world in whatever kind of way. Regarding anyone who _needs_ make-up, I of course will not be personally interested in for greater intimacy than the friendly-casual strangers thing going on already. But, I would like to see more girls showing charming personalities than mere cosmetic game. Ha, far-fetched, I know.

More importantly, I am interested in a core healthiness about a girl's expression of which becomes apparent and naturally attractive. To describe, I would like to see the healthy mentality of a girl on her face, so to speak, to be impressed by that subtle aura of natural beauty and healthiness that can hardly go unnoticed. Even with those humanly markings and scars on the face present, one if honest could only admit a definite attractiveness about such a creature. If the mind remains uncluttered and in good form, that must inevitably present itself from facial expressions, right? And if guys can be handsome without a cosmetic touch, I doubt it is impossible for the female variety to embrace a more natural appeal. Yet it is noted, that an artistic sense of expression is never an evil bestowed upon men. There just should not be a need for overwriting the face's contents every day. Why would a girl need to feel good about herself by wearing make-up? If that is the question, then she might as well just want to feel good about herself anyway, regardless of the trivial mechanization from social customs. Take a hobby, as some would say, and one personally important. Or do you want to impress people, or a guy in particular, or even _guys_ for some? Fine, I suppose. I'd just prefer a sincere smile from a crudely drawn one, and there is a fine distinction.

And again speaking individually, the chances are I will find a girl who wears make-up daily for aesthetic purpose, ultimately unattractive anyway. Too many girls (people in general, but I don't want to **** people in general, so screw men, well maybe... *eccentric tastes*) divert their attention to all these little particulars, and inevitably neglect the more important and holistic principles. One could certainly achieve both, but to obtain that state of natural beauty demanding a gentle yet intense focus of genuine attention that so few do, make-up is then hardly a true concern. And another (shall I pronounce more conspicuously) sigh to the girls that think they can simply apply a thick coat of accessory details (while paradoxically minimizing core clothing) and perk up their sassy, little personalities and at once seek out those men of higher virtue, who sacrifice the comfort of internal genitalia to serve. Rant finished.


----------



## VertigoH

Well that was nifty, I found something that sums up my feelings about a lot of this thread.


----------



## Diophantine

Apolo said:


> STP and no.... I feel like it is a terrible social construct that only benefits the female and hides her true looks. Basically a tool of deceit.
> 
> I don't want to fall asleep next to person A, and wake next to person B, because make up can be used to alter, heavily, one's appearance.
> 
> Examples, and why it scares me, and is also deceitful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248962
> 
> 
> View attachment 248954
> 
> 
> View attachment 248946


Pretty sure that's called "Photoshop", not make up.  My friend is a professional photographer and I have seen him transform people like that many times; the facial features themselves are totally corrected.


----------



## Sourpuss

No, I don't. It's lying. When in excess anyway. A little is fine, but only a little. Like, lipstick, a tiny bit of eye-shadow _maybe_.


----------



## Metalize

A little undecided now that I've seen some of the responses.

I personally don't like the idea of it, because it feels unauthentic and deceptive. When your face is a lie, and that's how you present it to the world, what do you expect to get back in return? 

And these, "_But that's how I like it!!_" comments make no sense either, because very few people would actually continue the practice in the absence of social influence.

I can't trust people that won't show their natural face... barring those that had legitimate accidents, defects, etc.


----------



## SmilingWriter

pancaketreehouse said:


> Anyone's opinion is welcome but this is primarily for people who are romantically or sexually attracted to females.
> Do you like when girls wear makeup ? I ask because for me it feels like a fakely social convention and I find it hard to be comfortable with someone I'm meeting if she's wearing makeup, say out at a bar or on a date. I typically meet my girlfriend-material girls outside of places where donning makeup is a typical thing. Not saying all girls who wear makeup or fake, be sensible, I just prefer seeing a girls real face.
> 
> For the poll, please select your type and response, and if you wouldn't mind, add a little supplementary explaneehoo


To clarify(Enfp, and voted no), I like to see the barest minimum of makeup. If a young lady has fantastic skin and eyes that really pop out at you and lush lips, then by all means don't do anything to mess that up. However, the majority of young women (if they are indeed wanting to be noticed) might want darken their lashes and shade their lips. The eyes and the lips are the sellers for a guy - at least in my opinion - and if there's too much distraction from those features, then I wouldn't be surprised if there was lack of interest on his part. This is only addressing first-time meetings and attractions.


----------



## GreyJedi

Nope. Well maybe only a little... and maybe just a little more on special occasions if they want to. But I'd like it more if they didn't have makeup. It's not because of what some might say makeup deception or what not. It's that I really like it when a girl looks plainly cute.


----------



## 66393

Nopee. I think it looks unattractive unless used sparingly. Makeup is fine when it's accentuating specific facial features, but repulses me when it serves as a mask.


----------



## 66393

Diophantine said:


> Pretty sure that's called "Photoshop", not make up.  My friend is a professional photographer and I have seen him transform people like that many times; the facial features themselves are totally corrected.


Agreed. That set of pictures were terrible examples. Otherwise I didn't know that putting on makeup also temporarily changes facial structure. In the first picture the faced is slimmed; in the second picture the face is rounded, hair is dyed darker, and she looks like she endured a few bouts of accutane; and in the last picture the chin is blatantly sharpened.


----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I wonder how much misunderstanding there is between genders though when it comes to women wearing or not wearing makeup. For me, I can't really go all natural because of acne scarring and some acne flare up atm. I know damn well men would look differently at me if I went all natural, too.. and not in a good way, lol. 

Yeah, all natural is nice for women that have a nice complexion. Otherwise, you guys just don't get it.


----------



## Conterphobia

chesire tower said:


>


rmfao!!!


----------



## Chesire Tower

QuickTwist said:


> rmfao!!!


----------



## Gossip Goat

I think this video is a more accurate depiction of what makeup actually does. (Very little even in heavy looks)


----------



## frozenmusic

I think a lot of people think that the only way to wear makeup is to cake up a lot of product on your face. You can wear makeup and still look like yourself and be natural and fresh. It's just about how much you use and how you use it. 

I do wear makeup, but not much. I have very fair and translucent skin, so my veins show up a lot and I have a lot of redness in my face. Wearing even a tiny bit of foundation makes me less self conscious and more secure of myself. The veins still show, but there's only a hint of them and I am very comfortable with that. I have no issue going out with no makeup on, but I just feel better if I can hide my flaws a bit and look slighly more polished. I'm sure a lot of men have wished they could do that, especially when they were very young and had acne or anything similar. I think we all want to be comfortable in our own bodies, so I don't see the problem. 

Of course, if we're talking about extremes, that's a whole different story. A centimetre of foundation is not and will not ever be attractive, nor will panda eyes. But there's a difference between putting on a tiny bit of foundation and something to make your eyes stand out (like mascara or a subtle eyeshadow) and not leaving the house without having your contour on (in case you don't know what that is, it involves using a highlight shade and a darker shade to 'sculpt' your face into looking thinner, your forehead looking narrower etc. and it does take a lot of time and work). It's fine to want a more dramatic look for a special occasion, but I don't think there are actually that many women who will go all out with their makeup every day.


----------



## koalaroo

frozenmusic said:


> I do wear makeup, but not much. I have very fair and translucent skin, so my veins show up a lot and I have a lot of redness in my face. Wearing even a tiny bit of foundation makes me less self conscious and more secure of myself


This. Also, my skin tone looks very blotchy and uneven under some weather conditions, so it's nice to be able to hide that.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

I don't. I actually find scars and and strange facial features a lot more attractive. I feel like make up removes a lot of what makes a persons face unique. I don't know, I like people who look a bit furious and apathetic.

But its not my face soooooo.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

To be perfectly honest, I don't mind make-up as long as it's not too much, because then it's obvious that you're just trying to cover up what you perceive to be defects in the way you look.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Kazoo The Kid said:


> I don't. I actually find scars and and strange facial features a lot more attractive. I feel like make up removes a lot of what makes a persons face unique. I don't know, I like people who look a bit furious and apathetic.
> 
> But its not my face soooooo.


That's a rarity, honestly. it'd be nice if more people didn't care about imperfections on a person's face. But then again, it probably just goes both ways. Since women care _so_ much about their complexion, then in turn some men tend to care along with us.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

NFP and no, reason only being that I like to see people stripped completely of the need to look 'presentable.' Looks were never important to me, anyway.


----------



## piscesfish

It takes a lot of freakin' effort for it to really look overdone. 95% of makeup looks, even "heavy" ones, are done in a balanced manner. If your face looks cakey or your lips look bloated, then you suck at makeup application.

As a teenager who has an obsession with artistic makeup usage, I can tell you that there is no "need to impress others" or "hide features" when it comes to wearing makeup. I wear dark lipstick on a casual basis because I love it, even though others may find it excessive or out of place, and I hardly wear any foundation (just a light BB cream application and a small amount of matte mineral foundation for T-zone oiliness, though most critics don't even know what that means) because there is very little need for me to "cover up". 

For those who associate makeup with trickery, I urge you to consider what isn't "trickery". When women wear a belt with a dress, it gives the appearance of a slim waist and curved form. Is that trickery? When men shave their facial hair, it gives the appearance of youthfulness. Is that trickery? To me, the argument is extremely weak.

In sum, makeup is nothing more than a form of artistic expression. Those who know what to do with makeup (ie. the vast majority of makeup users) apply it tastefully to suit their own creative needs, and very few people overdo it, despite the stereotype. There is no trickery or concealment involved.

//end rant.


----------



## Conterphobia

We have a make up activist.


----------



## haephestia

piscesfish said:


> It takes a lot of freakin' effort for it to really look overdone. 95% of makeup looks, even "heavy" ones, are done in a balanced manner. If your face looks cakey or your lips look bloated, then you suck at makeup application.
> 
> As a teenager who has an obsession with artistic makeup usage, I can tell you that there is no "need to impress others" or "hide features" when it comes to wearing makeup. I wear dark lipstick on a casual basis because I love it, even though others may find it excessive or out of place, and I hardly wear any foundation (just a light BB cream application and a small amount of matte mineral foundation for T-zone oiliness, though most critics don't even know what that means) because there is very little need for me to "cover up".
> 
> For those who associate makeup with trickery, I urge you to consider what isn't "trickery". When women wear a belt with a dress, it gives the appearance of a slim waist and curved form. Is that trickery? When men shave their facial hair, it gives the appearance of youthfulness. Is that trickery? To me, the argument is extremely weak.
> 
> In sum, makeup is nothing more than a form of artistic expression. Those who know what to do with makeup (ie. the vast majority of makeup users) apply it tastefully to suit their own creative needs, and very few people overdo it, despite the stereotype. There is no trickery or concealment involved.
> 
> //end rant.


Thank you. The people that vote 'no' (particularly men I find) often have absolutely no idea what the average woman actually looks like without any makeup on. Most 'natural' and 'no makeup' looks you find in media and online absolutely involve makeup, they just involve well-applied, light makeup, which is a personal preference to the wearer. Wearing light makeup is no different than grooming your facial hair: sure we don't _have_ to do it, but why wouldn't you and if someone else doesn't, why would you give a fuck? 

My favourite example of this is the subreddit r/gonenatural. I've been into makeup for a long time now and spend a stupid amount of money on it so I know what it does and doesn't look like on another person's face. Every woman in there at the least has concealer on, and many have eyeliner, mascara, contour, blush and clear gloss on as well. People don't actually have a clue the difference these minuscule things make on a person's face and really need to just chill out about giving a fuck whether another person does anything that doesn't affect than in any way, let alone what they're putting on their face.


----------



## The Chameleon

NxP and I don't give a rat's ass. Do whatever you want.


----------



## SilverFalcon

Gossip Goat said:


> I think this video is a more accurate depiction of what makeup actually does. (Very little even in heavy looks)


IMHO If those stopped somewhere in half, it would have been better. Perhaps the last lady benefited most from the make up, as she has naturally very low contrasts in face and the prominent shapes under eyes. But I would go a bit more delicate and the lipstick kind of kills it. She looks much better before it. 
If you compare before and after, the black lady actually looked better before.
With ginger lady they should have stopped before outlining the eyes. That might look better if it matched the color of hair and was subtler.
Asian lady ...OK. She benefits from muted specular highlights due to make-up being more matte.
Take it as an honest subjective aesthetic opinion of someone who does visual arts, digital painting and photography.


----------



## aloneinmusic

I've only started wearing make-up regularly very recently, but mine is subtle. I either do my lips in a red because my lips are naturally very red, and liquid black eyeliner just to colour in this spot above my lip so it stands out more. Or I do my eyes with brown/black mascara and very thin dark purple eyeliner, maybe a subtle eyeshadow. My lipstick when I wear is really the only thing that stands out and I've always hated heavy make-up.


----------



## Aletheia

I don't see any problem with wearing makeup, if that's what appeals to you. Personally, I don't like the caked on look. I go for very subtle and natural-looking. Pretty sure half the time my bf doesn't even know when I'm wearing makeup or not wearing makeup. He's asked me before if I'm even wearing makeup when I've had my full-on makeup look. The same probably goes for other guys as well when the makeup is very subtle.

I like to wear makeup to smooth out my complexion, with mascara to make my eyes look more awake. And I'm constantly wearing chapstick, but I don't think that even counts. When it comes to contours and highlights and all of that, I have no idea what I'm doing. I also cannottttt wear eyeshadow. Ever since I was little, and still to this day, I feel like a nightwalker when I put on any eyeshadow. Like I'm playing dress up.


----------



## Apolo

Metasentient said:


> A little undecided now that I've seen some of the responses.
> 
> I personally don't like the idea of it, because it feels unauthentic and deceptive. When your face is a lie, and that's how you present it to the world, what do you expect to get back in return?
> 
> And these, "_But that's how I like it!!_" comments make no sense either, because very few people would actually continue the practice in the absence of social influence.
> 
> I can't trust people that won't show their natural face... barring those that had legitimate accidents, defects, etc.





Sourpuss said:


> No, I don't. It's lying. When in excess anyway. A little is fine, but only a little. Like, lipstick, a tiny bit of eye-shadow _maybe_.


I agree completely. 



Diophantine said:


> Pretty sure that's called "Photoshop", not make up.  My friend is a professional photographer and I have seen him transform people like that many times; the facial features themselves are totally corrected.


We all know what photoshop does, or at least most should. But these were simple before and after photos to show the drastic change in a persons appearance, make up can make.


----------



## Gossip Goat

SilverFalcon said:


> IMHO If those stopped somewhere in half, it would have been better. Perhaps the last lady benefited most from the make up, as she has naturally very low contrasts in face and the prominent shapes under eyes. But I would go a bit more delicate and the lipstick kind of kills it. She looks much better before it.
> If you compare before and after, the black lady actually looked better before.
> With ginger lady they should have stopped before outlining the eyes. That might look better if it matched the color of hair and was subtler.
> Asian lady ...OK. She benefits from muted specular highlights due to make-up being more matte.
> Take it as an honest subjective aesthetic opinion of someone who does visual arts, digital painting and photography.


I wasn't saying the makeup made them look better (cuz I agree with you it wasn't the best). I was pointing out how thats pretty much what makeup does, very little. It doesn't change much in someone's appearance.


----------



## vinylvanilla

Yes if they do not look like a rubber mask.


----------



## Apolo

Gossip Goat said:


> I wasn't saying the makeup made them look better (cuz I agree with you it wasn't the best). I was pointing out how thats pretty much what makeup does, very little. It doesn't change much in someone's appearance.


Here are some good examples that are not photoshopped, of what makeup can do. Seriously though, the website im about to link is awesomely revealing, and quite interesting. Make up makes these women literally look like super models without photoshop. 


http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/makeup-before-and-afters#.lhgjormwy


----------



## Gossip Goat

Apolo said:


> Here are some good examples that are not photoshopped, of what makeup can do. Seriously though, the website im about to link is awesomely revealing, and quite interesting. Make up makes these women literally look like super models without photoshop.



They are naturally pretty. Obviously makeup will enhance that. From pretty to prettier. What a change...

They went from just woke up with oily hair and an oily face to presentable. Of course they will look better.

They do look super pretty but they were pretty before, many of them had pretty eyes before; eyeshadow enhanced it. 

I'm not denying makeup makes you look better, especially when done right and photographed with the right lighting.

Can makeup make a "troll" into a model? It can make them look better but thats its.

I personally found #8, 10, 11, 21, 22 unnattractive, makeup didnt change my opinion. Hardly modelesque.

#13, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28 look exactly the same.

Mostly, makeup made pretty girls more prettier. _How deceptive._

EDIT: I know black eye shadow spread all over the lid isn't natural, so I'm not being deceived. I know big red lips aren't natural, I know false eyelashes aren't natural. I know that without those things skin will look duller, because alot of the color won't be there. There will be a difference but is it big enough for me to call it deception? No. Perhaps if you used makeup yourself you wouldn't be so shocked. Which is why I argue against your claim.

Makeup done right, especially done by professionals, will make you look prettier. No doubt about it, but will it turn your face into someone else's? Hardly.

EDIT:

Lucy Hale with makeup vs without:










vs











Can makeup used to enhance beauty change what a person looks like? No, it can make them look slightly better but it cant make them unrecognizable when they remove it. Can theatrical makeup change the way someone looks? YES YES YES YES.

Lucy Hale makeup-less is pretty much on the same level of pretty.


----------



## Mee2

Chesire Tower said:


>


Omg, so immoral. False advertising. What if I bought it thinking it actually looked like that, huh?


----------



## Chesire Tower

Mee2 said:


> Omg, so immoral. False advertising. What if I bought it thinking it actually looked like that, huh?


LOL, in that case, I'd make sure it got its shots. 

:tongue:


----------



## Apolo

Gossip Goat said:


> They are naturally pretty. Obviously makeup will enhance that. From pretty to prettier. What a change...


Can you please quote anywhere that I stated they were not pretty? I am tried of people getting emotional on the topic and deflecting. I was not arguing about whether they were pretty or not. So, feel free to go back and actually read my post before responding again.


----------



## Heylo

Make up can enhance your look if you do it right but I prefer girls that I'm personally attracted too without make up or at least with less make up. I don't have any problems with girls wearing make up, as I said, it often enhances the already beautiful features but some girls that uses so much that it starts to look "fake". You know that when you wash that off, you will see a totally different human being, that's what I think when I see someone with so much make up. But there are not many girls that actually bomb their faces with all sorts of products, not what I've seen.

All in all, girls shouldn't feel unconfident without make up even though I understand why they do, because a long habit of using make up makes you, at least a small bit more insecure without it. Just like guys who always fix their hair with multiple products everyday.


----------



## Heylo

Apolo said:


> Here are some good examples that are not photoshopped, of what makeup can do. Seriously though, the website im about to link is awesomely revealing, and quite interesting. Make up makes these women literally look like super models without photoshop.
> 
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/makeup-before-and-afters#.lhgjormwy


We have to be honest at the same time. Not coming with stuff like "make up doesn't change the face anything" cause that's simply not true. Sometimes ignorance is a bliss but the truth is that make up definitely can enhance your look since you are highlighting your good features, makes them more "visible" or "noticeable". This is used on male celebrities as well, more subtle though but it still enhances their appearance for the red carpet. Brad Pitt have even said so himself in an interview "I'm basically a grown man who puts on make-up" or something similar. 

Still, that doesn't mean that people are ugly without make up. Most of these before-after photos of girls with make up are ridiculous cause when you wash away that much make up (as the ones on the photos often are using) the skin dries & you look tired. Let all make up go for some months & drink plenty of water & eat healthy food and the changes will be remarkable.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Apolo said:


> Can you please quote anywhere that I stated they were not pretty? I am tried of people getting emotional on the topic and deflecting. I was not arguing about whether they were pretty or not. So, feel free to go back and actually read my post before responding again.


Regardless of whether or not you said they were pretty (which doesn't matter), makeup made them prettier but it didn't make them unrecognizable to the point of deceit. It seems you're the one getting emotional...


----------

